# Sprog 3



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Thinking of buying one.

1. Has anyone used the Sprog 3 to program decoders in large scale?
2. Has anyone used the Sprog3 without a booster to run a layout?
I know that the sprog 3 has only a 2.5 amp output.
I have a small layout that dose not use more than a total of 2-3 amps.

Thanks
Richard


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

I have one of the older serial port SPROG 2 devices, it's still my "go to" hardware for programming decoders in anything from N to G. No problems programming large scale decoders from LGB, Massoth, Lenz, NCE and Digitrax etc. 

I have used it to test smaller G locos on rollers after programming, but mine only goes up to about 1 amp at around 14 volts. 

Nick


----------



## ScottyB (Jan 14, 2008)

An older thread, but I wanted to chime in. I own a Sprog 3 for my On30 layout, but also use it for my G scale loop in the basement. Absolutely love it! Price is right, and I use an old Linux computer to run JMRI along with used android phones (i.e. "throttles") with Engine Driver on it as wireless controllers ($20ish each off ebay). 

I've used it to program my large scale locos, all with Digitrax G scale decoders. I also use it for track power in both On30 and G, though if you needed more power, the signal can be sent to pretty much any booster. The Sprog 3 alone runs my G scale shay and Mogul without a problem. There is a way in JMRI to indicate how many amps it is putting out, so if you start to get close to the limit, you can easily add a booster. 

The only issue I've had is with short circuits. If there is a short, often (but not always) the Sprog 3 - and JMRI - will both need to be shut down and restarted. A real pain. Doesn't happen every time, but I know I'm not the only one with this issue. Putting a booster between the Sprog and the layout solves this issue. 

If you already have an old computer laying around, I find this is the absolute cheapest wireless DCC system. And it all runs with JMRI and ED, so no calculating CVs, or trying to remember which function button goes with which sound. Love it. And my 2 kids run trains very easily with this system. 

Hope that helps, 
Scott


----------



## RCE (Sep 14, 2009)

Thanks Nick and Scott for the information.
I have an old Dell laptop I will use.
I don't have an android phone (don't even have a cell phone).
I hope to use this http://www.biglots.com/p/c/tablets-...ith-camera as a wireless throttle.
Hope it will work.
Richard


----------

